# Hang Fire I think its called?



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, I was ML hunting the other day and when I went to shoot one of the only two does I've seen on this piece of property my Optima .50 took what seemed to be one to two seconds to ignite after the hammer dropped, needless to say, I missed. Is there anyway to fix this? The gun is clean and im using 2, 50 grain 777 pellets. I dont know what happened. I shot the gun again later that day and the thing took a lot longer to fire than it has in the past. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance. 

Drew


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

How are you cleaning the flash hole?
How much oil is present in the breech before loaded?
Did you pop a few primers before loading?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you been taking the gun loaded in and out of your house?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Condensation from taking inside (warm) then back out(cold) several times can cause that. Mine stays outside all season.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Its really not fun when it hangs and doesn't fire at all.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ahhh yes the joys of muzzle loading! It could be many different things. As the above responses have indicated. You may have had moisture on the powder, a grimy flash hole, pellets in backwards or a number of other things I suppose. The main thing is to start and maintain regimen from start to finish. Once the ML is sighted in it starts. I clean mine completely then fire a couple caps to foul it a bit. I used to fire a fouling shot, but I don't anymore. Then I load it outside and leave it outside for the duration of the hunt. I use those little Thompson Center muzzle covers to keep the moisture out.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Your fired primer can tell you a little about what is happening. Look at the dent in the primer that you had a hang fire with and compare the depth of the dent with a primer that was used and fired the gun successfully. 

If the primer has a shallow dent compared to the successful fired primer then the firing pin or hammer is too slow either from to much oil, dirt, rust,or all three. If the primers look like they both took good hard hits then suspect the powder charge as being contaminated with oil, moisture, or a plugged breach plug fire hole.Not sure if you use a hammer spur extension but they can sometimes add enough weight to slow a hammer and cause a hangfire.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

BASEK2 said:


> Hey guys and gals, I was ML hunting the other day and when I went to shoot one of the only two does I've seen on this piece of property my Optima .50 took what seemed to be one to two seconds to ignite after the hammer dropped, needless to say, I missed. Is there anyway to fix this? The gun is clean and im using 2, 50 grain 777 pellets. I dont know what happened. *I shot the gun again later that day and the thing took a lot longer to fire than it has in the past.* Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Drew


When that happens......... the first thing that comes to my mind is you have moisture in the powder. One hang fire, immediately followed by another, is normally the powder, unless you have a filthy rifle. It can be some of the things that other posters mentioned, however with pellets moisture is usually the problem. Pellets have a couple things in common, once opened they have a shelf life and they suck up moisture. If your breech plug flash channel and flash hole are open and the primer fires, you have a moisture problem with your pellets if you have hang fires.

Pull the breech plug, make sure you get the carbon out of the flash channel, clean the flash hole, *REPLACE YOUR PELLETS* and you'll be all set.

Also, do as the other posters recommended........ DO NOT take your rifle out into the cold and bring it into a warm house. In and out of the cold to warm is a sure thing to cause you problems.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

If cleaning the breech plug doesn't help replace it and or try a different brand of primers.


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks all for the responses. I really appreciate the help as I believe the moisture from condensation was the issue. I drive about an hour to the property in a vehical and then the gun goes in the garage after I get home from the hunt. I didn't notice any depth differences in the primers and the flash hole was clean. I guess I just have to be more aware of how I treat these testy weapons. Again, thanks everyone and good luck for anyone heading into the woods this evening.

Drew


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

If you've fired the rifle any at all, get yourself a 7/64" drill bit and turn it BY HAND in the flame channel. It'll tell you how "clean" it is....


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

My grandson bought a used t/c renegade, it uses 111 primers (I think) I know they're not 209's, everytime he fires the gun he has to pry the primer off with a leatherman, is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

UNCLE AL said:


> My grandson bought a used t/c renegade, it uses 111 primers (I think) I know they're not 209's, everytime he fires the gun he has to pry the primer off with a leatherman, is this normal? Thanks.


I can be but you can change the nipple and maybe it will help. When I was shoot'n side hammers or the Knight, I used the German #11 caps, that seemed to have a little more "crack" to them. Many times the side of the cap would rupture and it would fall off.
Now, don't ask me what the name of the cap is, cause its been so long since I paid attention to the name.  Just sold the Knight along with about 200 caps.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> Just sold the Knight along with about 200 caps.


Encore, glad to here that, was wondering if you sold it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

thumbgoodfisherman said:


> Encore, glad to here that, was wondering if you sold it.


Not to hijack the thread...

Yes, the guy that came to look at it and everything that went with it, scooped it up right away. No hesitation what so ever. That rifle was so clean, he wondered if it had ever been shot. He was VERY happy with it......


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> I can be but you can change the nipple and maybe it will help. When I was shoot'n side hammers or the Knight, I used the German #11 caps, that seemed to have a little more "crack" to them. Many times the side of the cap would rupture and it would fall off.
> Now, don't ask me what the name of the cap is, cause its been so long since I paid attention to the name.  Just sold the Knight along with about 200 caps.


Those German caps would probably be none other than the RWS No. 1075 Plus caps. My favorite as well. Just make sure they are seated firmly on the nipple. The standard CCI #11 caps are probably the most common. CCI also makes a Magnum #11 cap, and I am pretty sure they are making the Winchester #11 caps that Wally World sells as well. The newer Remington 40% hotter #11 cap is another option, and I am sure you will have no problem with them sticking either.

Here are the RWS No. 1075 Plus by Dynamit Nobel.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Darn good thing somebody's memory works


----------

